# Macbook+Gentoo+Wlan = Mahdotonta?

## JPM

Tervehdys, aloitan tällä viestillä mahdollisesti suuremmankin Gentoo "taipaleen", on kuitenkin ongelma joka ei saa olla ongelma, minulle. Ubuntun kanssa en saanut wlania mitenkään toimimaan, mutta olisiko se mahdollista Gentoon kanssa? 1.83 GHz Intel Coe 2 Duo. Madwifillä tai vastaavalla yritin Ubuntussa, mutta ilmeisesti tyrin sen tai sitten se ei vain toimi. Gentoo on pitkään ollut mielessä, kun muutaman vuoden muita jakeluita käyttänyt.

psst.. tämä ei ole se uusin malli Macbookista.

----------

## Elekrep

eka juttu ois tietty selvittää mikä wlan-piiri tuossa on ja katsoa tukeeko kernelit. 

Sitten jos on tuettu sen luulisi saavan viritettyä, käsin tai moduulina, kerneliin.

----------

## JPM

Hmmh.. Mitenköhän nuo saisi esille kaivettua? Wlanin kanssa olen vielä melkoinen sähläri, vaikka se OS X:ssä hyvin toimiikin.  Nyt kun ne aluksi esille saisi kaivettua ja jos toimii niin toivoni kasvaa.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Asenna semmone paketti ku pciutils ja kokeile komentoa lspci. jos se sattus toimii macissä

----------

## JPM

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Asenna semmone paketti ku pciutils ja kokeile komentoa lspci. jos se sattus toimii macissä

 

Tarkoitit, että kokeilen tuota OS X:ssä, jos tarkoitit: Ei tule mitään. Gentoon opiskelun aloitan sitten, kun saan tietää että miten tämä nyt onnistuu, ettei hukkaan mene.

edit: Vai tarkoittiko se tosiaan, että Ubuntuun tuo? Nyt on alla se OS X ja ihan heti en ainakaan asentamaan alkais. Tarvitsen netitä varsin paljon, sitten kun aloitan niin pitää kyllä olla päntätty hyvin että menee hyvin. Onko tapaus siis ihan toivoton, kun ei näytä saavan tietoon mikä se wlan-piiri on, vai löytyisköhän jostain netistä..

----------

## Obi-Lan

Joo tulkitsin, että sulla oli jo Gentoo asennettuna, mutta eiköhä toi paketti ubuntunkin puolelta löydy. Käytä vaikka jommankumman LiveCD:tä niin ei tarvi asentaa. Toi komento näyttää vähä specifisemmin laitteiston tietoja, kertonee sen piirinkin. Ajat vaan bashista lspci ja saat listan laitteista yms.

----------

## pussi

Jos et ole tätä jo tarkastanut:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook

myös wlanista asiaa

----------

## JPM

 *Quote:*   

> Built-in Wireless for MacBooks uses an Atheros chipset. Atheros is extremely unhelpful in providing device specifications. The chipset in the original Core Duo-based Macbooks is well supported by the Madwifi project. The newer Core 2 Duo-based Macbooks use a different Atheros chipset (supporting draft 802.11n), scroll down if you have a Core 2 Duo MacBook or MacBook Pro.

 

Hmmh.. Eli minullahan on tuo Core 2 Duo.. Eli sen pitäisi olla mahdollista..

----------

## Elekrep

Jep, yhteen läppäriin asentelin kubuntun ja siinä oli työkaluki jolla pysty kattoo mitä koneessa on. En tiedä ubuntusta sitten.

----------

## JPM

Huh, jos tämä nyt varmaa on niin pitääpä ilmeisesti alkaa pänttäämään ihan kunnolla. Vaikka tähän aiheeseen ei nyt ihan liity; Pitääkö mitään erikoista ottaa huomioon kun Macbookkiin alan asentamaan, vai käykö ihan normaaleilla ohjeilla? Mikä versio tähän ladataan jne.

----------

## Elekrep

Noh, jos se tosiaan on huhujen mukaan normaali x86 alusta, niin eipä siinä mitää erikoista pitäisi tarvita ottaa huomioon. Tietty toi dualcore-juttu vaatii huomiota, mutta niin se vaatisi muissakin.

----------

## pussi

eikös noissa ole ainakin EFI joka vaatii ehdottomasti huomiota

kannattaa varmaankin tutustua tuohon gentoo-wikin juttuun.

tietysti jos et ole gentoota koskaan asentanut niin sekin saattaa olla suht hankala juttu ja sitten jos täytyy jotain ohjeesta poikkeavia juttuja säätää niin saattaa mennä suht hankalaksi

----------

## JPM

En ole varma, mutta joskus silmiini osui että kun asennus on edennyt tiettyyn vaiheeseen, voi joku ottaa yhteyttä ja viedä sen loppuun tai jotenkin auttaa. Ehkä muistan vain väärin. Pitää kuitenkin alkaa pänttäämään ja kysellä vielä lisää jos joku on epäselvä, Gentoon asentamisessa olisi muutenkin puuhaa mutta vielä nuo erinlaiset jutut. Helpottaa varmaan hieman, jos tahtoo kokonaan Gentoon eikä OS Äksää.

edit: "Use the x86 Live CD" Hmmh.. Eli sillä pitäisi hoitua.. Tuolta Live cd:istä löytyy kuitenkin vain; i686 amd64 onko tuo eka se oikea sitten?

----------

## pussi

 *JPM wrote:*   

> En ole varma, mutta joskus silmiini osui että kun asennus on edennyt tiettyyn vaiheeseen, voi joku ottaa yhteyttä ja viedä sen loppuun tai jotenkin auttaa.

 juu ssh:lla voi ottaa yhteyden asennussysteemiin vaikka heti kun live-cd on bootattu ja verkkoyhteydet pelaa. Mutta jos annat jonkun auttaa siinä, niin auttajan tulisi olle joku sellainen keneen oikeasti luottaa, ettei käy kuten eräälle tutulle jonka koneeseen joku avulias aatu päätti perustaa ftp-serverin. Muutenkin mielestäni asennus on parempi tehdä itse koska saattaa silloin ymmärtää paremmin mitä tekee.

 *JPM wrote:*   

> edit: "Use the x86 Live CD" Hmmh.. Eli sillä pitäisi hoitua.. Tuolta Live cd:istä löytyy kuitenkin vain; i686 amd64 onko tuo eka se oikea sitten?

 jep i686 pitäisi toimia

----------

## JPM

Täällä koneen tiedot: http://www.lowendmac.com/macbook/core2.html

----------

## unforcer

Tämä vois auttaa tunnistamaan korttisi.  

```
lspci -v
```

----------

